
Ask HN: Could somebody reccomend me a hosting service for personal use? - mangatmodi
I need to practice infra related concepts that I am not able to do in my current job and also host my personal webapps apps.<p>Requirements<p>1. Need only 1-2 machines max.
2. Easy to cancel the subscription and cost management.
3. Easy and faster to attach DNS.
4. Enough storage and reliability<p>I can see a pro of using AWS as I will have access to wide range of services already present, but is there anything cheaper for personal use?
======
LinuxBender
Many people will have opinions on this, including me. :-) From my own
experience, reliable VPS providers that are less expensive than AWS would be
Linode and Vultr. Vultr natively supports iPXE if that is something you want
to learn as well. Both have pay-as-you-go plans, meaning if you want to
destroy the VM's after 5 days, then you only pay for 5 days. Both have very
fast VM's.

~~~
mangatmodi
I agree, so I am collecting as many names I could from experienced folks for
my research :)

~~~
LinuxBender
For learning infrastructure related tasks and methods, I would also suggest
reading all the questions and answers on serverfault. [1] Use care when
posting questions on that site, as they expect everything to be related to
your profession in a professional setting (vs Hobby / Lab settings)

[1] - [https://serverfault.com/](https://serverfault.com/)

------
sethammons
I spend $10/mo for digital ocean. Easy. I could do more or save more with more
effort or though AWS stuff, but DO works well for me. I run a couple of side
projects there.

~~~
mangatmodi
I think I need to downgrade it, I took 15$ machine and 5$ space but yeah
things are good. There is already a Terraform provider.

------
mangatmodi
Found some benchmarks here - [https://rickyhewitt.dev/blog/2019/10/scaleaway-
vs-digitaloce...](https://rickyhewitt.dev/blog/2019/10/scaleaway-vs-
digitalocean-vs-vultr-vs-hetzner-benchmark-revised-october-2019/)

Overall DigitalOcean looks very promising, both performance and product wise.

------
ldenoue
Google App Engine has been great for me and it’s free. I’ve hosted several
personal sites on it since its early release for python, but you can now use
many languages. I host now [https://www.appblit.com](https://www.appblit.com)

~~~
mangatmodi
App engine is great. But I am looking for a Server. My use cases will vary.

------
chewz
OVH Public Cloud? They have 40% DEAL40 discount now and cheap test servers.
Cancel anytime.

------
codegeek
You can get a $3.5/Month Amazon lightsail VPS or a $3.5/Month VPS with
vultr.com. I personally prefer DigitalOcean VPS which starts at $5/Month even
though vultr.com has been good as well when I used them.

------
runjake
I use Linode and I've had great experiences with Digital Ocean and Prgmr.

